

Now, 'standing room' on airlines - newacc
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/jul/16/slide-show-1-airline-plans-standing-room-for-more-passengers.htm

======
jonursenbach
Logically speaking, I don't understand how this would work. You're sitting on
a stool when the plane takes off, you're going to call backwards and onto the
floor of the plane. You can't expect someone to hold onto a bar during
something like that, like you can with trains or buses. And don't even think
about holding onto that during any sort of plane turbulence. You're all going
to fall into each other.

~~~
kiddo
What if there was a thin wall that you leaned against during takeoff, with a
half seat attached to it? Then on landings you turned and faced the back of
the plane and leaned on the half-seat facing the back of the plane?

------
icey
Man, rediff.com is an irritating site.

